# i am Guaranteeing a victory in gm 7



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

im 3-0 when guaranteeing a victory. 
i have guaranteed a victory in gm 2 of the first round, gm 5 in the west finals and gm 5 of the finals and im doing it one last time. im guaranteeing a victory in gm 7. 

this is why

it was a gm that was seperated by a few pts at the end(beore the fouling)
and as you saw detroit made increadible amount of 3s at a high percentage. there were some 3s that usally werent gonna go in but went in. also the spurs barely had any 3s so you could say that wont happen again in gm 7

2. desperation, the pistons played with so much desperation on tues and i didnt see it from us. i dont think the pistons can match there same intensity as gm 6 in gm 7. how ever i think the Spurs will play with more intensity

3. odds are against the pistons and favor us, from the gm7s to winning to in arow at our homecourt ect...


All and all i think if we use our heart we will win if not then...... i want negitive rep if im wrong but here we go thrusday is so long away


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I must say, you do have some fairly good points, and you have a very impressive ratio when it comes to guaranteeing a win. I think it's pretty safe to trust TheRoc5, guys....hopefully


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

The odds are in our favor. We haven't lost two straight games at home all season long, so the percentages are going in the Spurs's favor. That really doesn't mean too much, other than we have to win this game. The reason why the Spurs are here is because they have defended their home court so well, so to lose 2 games in San Antonio to close out the season would be a travesty. 




I'll be at the game guys by the way. I had to switch shifts at work, and I'm having to skip a softball game Thursday night just to see this game. Oh well, it's worth it. This is a once in a lifetime deal, Game 7 of the NBA Finals.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

As a Piston fan, let me say odds are meaningless this time of year. I just hope, the ref's call a good game and everyone leaves it all on the court. No matter who wins thats all I can ask for thursday. Either way friday morning I will be upset because we won't have any more basketball on tv for awhile


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I'll be at the game guys by the way. I had to switch shifts at work, and I'm having to skip a softball game Thursday night just to see this game. Oh well, it's worth it. This is a once in a lifetime deal, Game 7 of the NBA Finals.


There's a slim chance I might be going also. I sure hope so. This is going to be the game of the decade!


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

ezealen said:


> There's a slim chance I might be going also.


That sounds made up.

But if you do go and Koko goes that will be something. That will be sweet to witness a game 7! Lucky ***** :curse:


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

thetobin73 said:


> That sounds made up.
> 
> But if you do go and Koko goes that will be something. That will be sweet to witness a game 7! Lucky ***** :curse:


Why would I lie about that? What could I possibly gain from lieing about having a slim chance at going to the game?

Sadly, I just found out I'm not going  They sold out before my brother had a chance to get any.


----------



## blueeclipse (Mar 25, 2005)

You can throw percentages out of the window when talking about the Pistons..........this will be all about desire and heart............you can't measure either.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

blueeclipse said:


> You can throw percentages out of the window when talking about the Pistons..........this will be all about desire and heart............you can't measure either.





They are thrown out the window. I still expect the Spurs to win.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


4-0, man! MAJOR props :clap: 

You should put this in your sig, in *BIG BOLDED FONT*. Afterall, your word's now better than a guaransheed :biggrin:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> 4-0, man! MAJOR props :clap:
> 
> You should put this in your sig, in *BIG BOLDED* font. Afterll, your word's now better than a guaransheed :biggrin:


haha :biggrin: lets just celebrate all night :clap: :cheers: :cheers: :clap:


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Congrats from a Detroit fan tonight. We got beat in the 4th quarter in every aspect of the game and that is the only quarter that matters in game 7.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

*Drinks beer* Hey Detroit, remind me that Psychical play doesn't win titles against depthed teams 3 of your men had 4+ FOULS XD.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> *Drinks beer* Hey Detroit, remind me that Psychical play doesn't win titles against depthed teams 3 of your men had 4+ FOULS XD.


I got to agree. That's really what killed Detroit. I mean let's face it, Detroit's bench sucks. They can't win when thier three best and most dominant players are in foul trouble.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Props TheRoc5.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

TheRock5 changed name to Sheed :biggrin:


----------

